# fancy guppies in 5g



## Kyle-87 (May 12, 2012)

i have two males and one VERY pregnant female in a 5g tank. i need to know what all i need to know about breeding guppies. and do females or males eat their own babies? and should i use a holder for the female to give birth in? and when do i know when to put her in. and how do i keep her stress level down? *c/p*


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

They will eat the fry. You need to provide hiding places if you want the fry to survive.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I would advise keeping males and females separate - they breed faster than rabbits! I would also say try to get a ration of 2-3 females to each single male, since males can stress and harass females to death. However doing this will easily overstock your tank. To keep the stress down for the female, add as many live plants as you can, and try to separate the males and female if you notice them picking on her.


----------



## Kyle-87 (May 12, 2012)

Ok. Males are now in the big 36g community tank.the female is still in the 5g and she is starting the not swim around as much. Is that a sign that she is getting ready to have the babies?


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

It was good of you to take out the males, not only for the sake of the fry but the females are usually more comfortable when not being constantly harassed by the males. Just make sure that your water in the 5 gal is clean and preferably warm (75-80degrees) and your female should have her babies just fine. You will know when she is ready to give birth by the size and shape of her body (for the most part). Her gravid spot will be huge and dark, and the back part of her stomach (where the gravid spot is) will become squared off, rather than round. Her whole belly will be more of a rectangle than a half circle. Usually the birth will happen when your not around, but sometimes you get lucky . Live plants are always good too, for water quality and hiding spots. I recommend Java moss. After the fry are born you can opt to leave her in there for a little while if you want.Some fry might get eaten but in my experience with only one mom in the tank its not too many, if any. I just like to give my moms a break sometimes before going back in with the males. But if you prefer you can remove her immediately, just make sure to correctly introduce her into the 36gal tank. Breeding guppies is awesome and rewarding! and guppies are very good at it  Good luck.


----------

